# Bldg. Wood



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I was sitting in my Dr.'s exam room yesterday waiting to be berated when I noticed a large container of tongue depressors....Now that looked like some nice wood to scratch build things with.....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Tongue depressors, Popsickle sticks, Coffee Stirrers, all sorts of scratch building fodder!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to paint both sides or they warp










You can get a big box of popsicle sticks for like $3. Look in the craft section at Wal * Mart.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I look around for garage sales and try to find old wooden slat window blinds. I picked up some six foot wide by seven foot tall 3" wide wooden blinds used for sliding doors. Only paid $3 for six of them. The wood is very stable and smooth. Not sure what type of wood it is but it looks like teak. I just cut them apart and then run the 3" wide blades through my table saw with a fine tooth blade. I have used the slats for siding and they hold up very well outdoors with just a clear coat. 

Big John


----------

